# Samsung’s World’s First 3D LED TV



## NIGHTMARE (May 15, 2010)

Samsung India Electronics have introduced new 3D LED TV which is said to be the world’s first 3D TV ever.  It seems you can watch movies, sports and much more with high quality realism and depth.

Samsung in my opinion is the BEST television you an get on the market. I just hope you aren't banking on this to be a top seller.

Watch Video

Source


----------



## celldweller1591 (May 15, 2010)

Rs 1,30,000 is a huge amount but the product is awesome !


----------



## sujoyp (May 15, 2010)

wait for 1-1.5 year...u will see 3D everywhere

I see 3D in TV, Camera, Video Cam, Mobile Screen, Gaming..which are going to be released soon


----------



## PraKs (May 16, 2010)

U gona wear those 3D glass to watch all those crappy rona dhona serials


----------



## it_waaznt_me (May 16, 2010)

One set of those glasses cost 2.5 K .. If you buy four of those, _you'll_ start the rona dhona ..


----------



## jain_pranav (May 16, 2010)

3-D will take time 2 spread 2 the masses..
those glasses r not comfortable at all


----------



## INS-ANI (May 20, 2010)

Wearing a glass is not always needed. There are two type of 3D TVs, one requires you to wear glasses and other has some excellent visual processing as well as colored screen that helps you view it without any glass.

Its a new technology and will take time to be accepted and reach a volume so that we can afford... for now lets just hope firangis start buying in bulk


----------



## Cool Buddy (May 20, 2010)

I have never heard of any 3D TV which can be seen without glasses, but if it comes, it will be good, although I don't understand how the 3D will be simulated. @INS-ANI, Could you provide a link where you read that. I would like to know more about it.
And yes, if we are forced to wear those glasses everytime, 3D will never become mainstream. For one, If they cost above 1000, it will be impossible to have one for every member of the family, forget having spares for the guests. and as some people have already pointed out, we never watch television sitting at one place, every now and then we like to get up. glasses will make it very uncomfortable. I can't even imagine, everyone in the house is sitting with glasses on, most members with 2 of them (1 normal specs & one for 3d). it would seem as of some calamity has struck and we are ready with eye protection. It works for games though, although, at 11000, the Nvidia 3D vision glasses don't make it very cheap.


----------



## azzu (May 20, 2010)

Cool Buddy said:


> I have never heard of any 3D TV which can be seen without glasses, but if it comes, it will be good, although I don't understand how the 3D will be simulated. @INS-ANI, Could you provide a link where you read that. I would like to know more about it.


Some googling made me end up here
*www.markstechnologynews.com/2008/05/phillips-presents-3d-tv-without-glasses.html
also check our very own digit site there are many articles regarding 3d tv without glasses 



Cool Buddy said:


> If they cost above 1000, it will be impossible to have one for every member of the family, forget having spares for the guests. at 11000, the Nvidia 3D vision glasses don't make it very cheap.



every tech at its initial period is Damn pricey...

think of Blu-ray.. its damn pricey now but in 2-3 years( may be less) every dvd-player ,writer wud be replaced by it


----------



## Techn0crat (May 20, 2010)

IMHO the screen size is small compared to cinema screens.it wouldn't be like you are inside that movie,it's like you are watching a fish tank.


----------



## azzu (May 21, 2010)

Techn0crat said:


> IMHO the screen size is small compared to cinema screens.it wouldn't be like you are inside that movie,it's like you are watching a fish tank.



i wud be still happy if i get a Fish tank Clarity


----------



## INS-ANI (Jun 1, 2010)

Cool Buddy said:


> @INS-ANI, Could you provide a link where you read that. I would like to know more about it.
> .



Seems like someone has already helped you with the source..
anyway the with-glasses 3D tech has already been around.. its just that manufacturer know its not gonna make it to mass market they never tried to market it.

Some Tech basics (Tried to keep it simple for non-electronics geeks ): We experience the depth as we see through two diffrent filter. Our eye experiences a sort of delay in both light and hence the experience.

But as i told.. the delay is from glass... but what if i can modify the screen to provide the same delay?
For this they are using two modification (there are more.. but these two is what we need to know now): 
one: they are using very high speed processors (yeah faster than before.. hence cost) to compute the complex calculations it requires.

two: They have modified LED screen.. now the individual blocks (u may call them pixel) try to emulate what your glass do.. but are trying to be quite precise with that.

The calculations required is to process how the (say) pixel controller will control the LED (output) wrt TV signal received (input).

I hope it clears many doubts.... 

---------- Post added at 07:39 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:36 AM ----------




azzu said:


> i wud be still happy if i get a Fish tank Clarity


Clarity may not be good as of now (or it may be i havent seen just read  )
Better wait for (some year  )to get something good...


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 1, 2010)

but to see 3D u have to have 3D glasses without dat its useless


----------



## celldweller1591 (Jun 1, 2010)

> but to see 3D u have to have 3D glasses without dat its useless


This technology will allow us to see a very clear picture and i think the company will provide the glasses (if necessary) by default.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 1, 2010)

celldweller1591 said:


> This technology will allow us to see a very clear picture and i think the company will provide the glasses (if necessary) by default.



they will give 1 glass (by dfault) rest we have 2 buy...


----------



## INS-ANI (Jun 1, 2010)

No i don't think glasses will be necessary with new screens.. please read my prev comment where i have tried to explain why..


----------



## neerajvohra (Jun 1, 2010)

PraKs said:


> U gona wear those 3D glass to watch all those crappy rona dhona serials



lol...most of the oldies watch this serials..they surely not gonna wear 3d glasses as they need power lens to watch tv..lol



it_waaznt_me said:


> One set of those glasses cost 2.5 K .. If you buy four of those, _you'll_ start the rona dhona ..





jain_pranav said:


> 3-D will take time 2 spread 2 the masses..
> those glasses r not comfortable at all





Does the hd channels will make some difference in 3d ?? Dishtv has started few channels in HD support..but you need HD setup box for tht..what about the hd support in 3d ??


----------



## rkneo11 (Jun 1, 2010)

that amount i'd rather invest in a Sony Bravia...


----------



## Techn0crat (Jun 2, 2010)

It is being priced at around  Rs.1,30,000 along with a free 3D glass while the additional 3D glasses  cost you Rs. 9990.  The price of the glasses is slightly higher though  while the cost of the TV sounds reasonable!
*inbuzz.info/2010/05/samsung’s-world’s-first-3d-led-tv/


----------



## walkmanguru (Jun 2, 2010)

And i thought there were already 3D tvs around  (from pansonic etc... ) ... Whats the difference b/w 3D LED TV and 3D LCD TV expect back lighting??


----------

